# Special education schools in Italy



## Indigo_1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any special education schools in Italy, or had experience with special needs education over there?

While I do appreciate that the vast majority of special schools have been closed for a number of years now in the interests of integration, I believe there is still a handful of special schools (i.e. around 20 or so?) that are set up specifically for kids with complex needs.

I'd be very keen to better understand how the Italian system caters for children with complex needs and profound disabilities, as while I understand the principle of inclusion, I am still not clear on the actual practicalities of how this is implemented.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I hate to say this but my guess is the government doesn't know the answer either.

You're best to ask a more local question. Different regions,towns or even the actual school. 

There have been more than a few news reports of schools not having the required teaching assistants. Some of the northern richer regions are far better than some of the other regions. But even they aren't always providing what they should.


----------



## Indigo_1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks, Nick.

Yes, I was trying to see if there were any establishments in the Como area initially (anywhere around the lake) but there is not really much information online.

I will keep looking but if anyone has any further comments/experiences on this topic please do let me know.


----------

